# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  دریافت پارامتر از طریق وب سرو.یس

## aligoll

با سلام
دوستان من یه ساعت کارت زنی دارم که از طریق وب سرویس اطلاعات رو میفرسته
یو ار الی هم که من از طریق وایر شارک تونستم ازش بگیرم اینجوری http://192.168.2.3/vcc/api/trans/get/1/1/16/233/0
میدونم کنترلی به نام trans داره و با متد get داره اطلاعات رو  میفرسته .
حالا میخام یه وب سرویس خودم براش بنویسم که بشه این پارامتر ها رو ازش گرفت get/1/1/16/233/0
ممنون میشم کسی راهنمایی کنه

----------

